# Point & Shoot Camera Around 11K



## Shivam Pancholi (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello, I need a new Digital Camera. This will be my first one, so please help me decide. 
I'll purchase online as retail prices here(Vadodara) are not so good. 

Some camera's I've shortlisted:
Olympus SZ-17 

Canon SX610 HS

Nikon Coolpix S9600


Looking for camera's which can take good macro shots, full hd recording and CMOS censor.
If you have any other suggestion, please share it and assist me.
Thank you.


----------



## nac (Oct 2, 2015)

If you can find S9600 in that budget, sure you can go for it. If it shoots up your budget by couple of thousands, P530 could be a better deal.

BTW, I didn't know Olympus SZ17 exists until now. I highly doubt it's authenticity, even if you get manufacturers warranty don't even consider this model.


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Oct 2, 2015)

nac said:


> If you can find S9600 in that budget, sure you can go for it. If it shoots up your budget by couple of thousands, P530 could be a better deal.
> 
> BTW, I didn't know Olympus SZ17 exists until now. I highly doubt it's authenticity, even if you get manufacturers warranty don't even consider this model.



Thank for the reply.  
SZ 17 is re-brand of SZ 16. 
P530 is way out of my budget, so I can't buy it.  
Can S9600 take good macro pics? because that is the priority.


----------



## nac (Oct 2, 2015)

Shivam Pancholi said:


> Can S9600 take good macro pics? because that is the priority.


It takes good macros. But how good you expect from this camera? Better google/flickr before deciding.

BTW, I don't see big price difference between S9600 and P530.


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Oct 2, 2015)

nac said:


> It takes good macros. But how good you expect from this camera? Better google/flickr before deciding.
> 
> BTW, I don't see big price difference between S9600 and P530.



Difference between S9600 and P530 is around 1.8K, so that high, considering I'll buy 16gb card and a tripod.
Getting confused, saw This Nikon Coolpix L340 and now i'm more confused. is this any good?
I'll try to find some pics taken by S9600.


----------



## nac (Oct 2, 2015)

If you asked few years ago, I wouldn't think too much about slow performance of CCD housed camera. But even then I wouldn't consider L3xx Nikon bridge. Would I consider L340 today??? A BIG NO.
For 1.8k it's worth it.


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Oct 2, 2015)

Yeah, CCDs. I missed this in description. guess its S9600(or P530 if there is a sale), after I find some sample pics ofc.  
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Oct 13, 2015)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] Hey, I went to multiple shops, finally found P530. Took sample pics and really impressed with the quality. 
 So, I decided to stretch my budget for P530.  
Going to learn some basics first. Will start to share Pics from late next month. 
Thanks for the Suggestion.


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2015)

Shivam Pancholi said:


> @nac  Hey, I went to multiple shops, finally found P530. Took sample pics and really impressed with the quality.
> So, I decided to stretch my budget for P530.
> Going to learn some basics first. Will start to share Pics from late next month.
> Thanks for the Suggestion.


You're stretching your budget to buy P530 or you already bought it?
You're welcome.


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Oct 13, 2015)

nac said:


> You're stretching your budget to buy P530 or you already bought it?
> You're welcome.


Not yet bought. Will buy at the end of the Month. Its currently 12.3K on Ebay, but no money. So, I will have to wait.


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2015)

Don't wait too long. These offers don't last long (just my four year observation).


----------



## Shivam Pancholi (Oct 13, 2015)

Yep, I'll try to buy as soon as possible.


----------

